# Story for The National on expat parents



## Danroberts

Hello,

I'm a British journalist and am writing a story for The National about only children - why more parents are choosing to have just one child; busting some of the myths about only children (they are spoilt, can't make friends, struggle in school/life, have difficulty socialising, etc - all of which is untrue).

Are you an expat living in the UAE with children? Do you have just one child - if so, was that a conscious decision? Was it due to financial pressures?

Or did you choose to have more than one child because you thought that was important, so they would have siblings to play with, etc?

Either way I would like to include your views.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Many thanks,

Dan


----------

